# I can't stomach The Circle of Life.



## Valérie_D (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey so I just thought I would share a musical experience here because it seemed
trivial 10 years ago for me to start crying when the chorus of Circle of Life started but I noticed, it did not improve over the years!

Over time, I though, ''gosh Val, you're so emotional, you'll never make it in film music!''

But now it seems I just have to accept that I have a real problem staying stoic while listening to that wall of sound, it might be the music itself, the souvenir from childhood or the realisation that something so moving was ever achieved artistically.

Anyone has an enduring experience with music where it's just too much?


----------



## dflood (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Apr 21, 2018)

I just had that moment yesterday watching the greatest showman, after months of shunning it. I got emotional, maybe not fully because of the story of PT Barnum, but the songs that they had written for it. After all it was about an artist facing the reality of life, which I 'relate' to. If anyone else had been there while I watched it, it would've been very, very awkward. But I love moments like that. I would never try to 'get less emotional', although only when alone. (In fact I go days forcing myself not to listen to music that I love. And when I finally do, those minutes are the best.)


Valérie_D said:


> Circle of Life


Lion King is the first movie I remember watching as a kid. One of 5 siblings, bundled around a rusty old tv. Every-time since then it is just as breathtaking, intimate and personal. I got the chance to do the musical when I was at school as well, we didn't stage it but I loved the time spent teaching and playing the songs.


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm glad to know it's not just me then! It's like listening to Les choristes, 40 secondes, it's like, Are you trying to kill me? Haha!


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 21, 2018)

You should be grateful music moves you emotionally.
FWIW I still get teary-eyed when listening to certain Orchestral and Piano works.
Been that way since I was 6 years old.
Actually as silly as it sounds I always wanted to make my Grandmother and Aunt cry, I would do whatever piece they wanted until I could play it in the dark (my test of comprehension).
I succeeded, but they’re probably the only ones.

Did my first “Jury” when I was 13. Was hoping to impress the members.
I was terrified as they didn’t say a word and sat there silent jotting down notes.
I learned rejection very early, and believe it too is an emotion.

I’m glad I still feel it.


----------



## Justus (Apr 21, 2018)

Yes, both Lion King and Les Choristes kill me every single time.

As well as:


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 21, 2018)

The third movement of Beethoven's opus 132, the Heiliger Dankesang. Some music scholars consider it the greatest piece of music ever written.

I just know it's about gratitude, and that's how it makes me feel. Every time.


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Apr 21, 2018)

In the orchestral sphere; Adagio for Strings and Gustav Mahler's(Holts's!) Jupiter.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 21, 2018)

TIM_STEVE_97 said:


> Adagio for Strings and Gustav Mahler's Jupiter.



How strange that Mahler's Jupiter is your favorite. There is no Mahler Jupiter.

If you like (uh, really actually like) the Adagio you might find something to like here:


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 21, 2018)

Valérie_D said:


> Over time, I though, ''gosh Val, you're so emotional, you'll never make it in film music!''



Well, if you think that you being an emotional person will hold you back from making it in film music, then that is exactly what will happen.

Being an emotional person can be a really good thing when it comes to music - use the fact that you are to your advantage.

Cheers.


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 21, 2018)

RiffWraith said:


> Well, if you think that you being an emotional person will hold you back from making it in film music, then that is exactly what will happen.
> 
> Being an emotional person can be a really good thing when it comes to music - use the fact that you are to your advantage.
> 
> Cheers.



*I think this though came from watching too many interviews with very ''composed'' composers talking about their music or simply listening to it while being recorded and I had a hard time visualizing myself in this situation and remaining professional, the crying can be distracting


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 21, 2018)

Valérie_D said:


> *I think this though came from watching too many interviews with very ''composed'' composers talking about their music or simply listening to it while being recorded and I had a hard time visualizing myself in this situation and remaining professional, the crying can be distracting



Ahhh, but it's different when listening to other people's music, vs. your own. If you cry when you listen to your own music, then yeah - there's something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 21, 2018)

RiffWraith said:


> Ahhh, but it's different when listening to other people's music, vs. your own. If you cry when you listen to your own music, then yeah - there's something seriously wrong with you.


Why? A moving piece of music does just that, it moves me, mine or someone else's !


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 21, 2018)

VAST (Visual Audio Sensory Theater) One of my favourite bands, I need to be still or sit down to really absorb this song. Emotion plus!


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 21, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> How strange that Mahler's Jupiter is your favorite. There is no Mahler Jupiter.
> 
> If you like (uh, really actually like) the Adagio you might find something to like here:




So many Gustavs, so little time.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Apr 21, 2018)

That's the cool thing about music, when you listen to a piece you remember back to when you first heard it and the emotion you felt. The same is with film music, you hear a piece and are instantly reminded of the story/characters/emotion of the scene. They'll Remember You (comment #6 by Michael) is a great example if you've seen the film.

Gabriel's Oboe is a beautiful piece that always brings a tear to my eye when I hear it. It comes from the film: The Mission (1986).


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 21, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> The third movement of Beethoven's opus 132, the Heiliger Dankesang. Some music scholars consider it the greatest piece of music ever written.
> 
> I just know it's about gratitude, and that's how it makes me feel. Every time.



My favorite string quartet.


----------



## blougui (Apr 22, 2018)

Circle of life : it’s when the elephants are trumping that I let go. Perfect match between music, image and sound fx. It works every time. And I’m 50...
I thought I would be less emotional as I’ld grew older.
But no.
But it’s not only Lion King.
Radioland from Kraftwerk can do the same.
And sooooo many more songs or precise moments in songs, epic or intimate, electronic or acoustic...

What I keep questioning myself though is if the emotion after all these years and repetition are only an automatic reaction of a past/primery feeling.


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 22, 2018)

Happens to me with the simplest AC/DC tunes. I don't cry but they touch something inside.

It doesn't mean this music is better than others but it's super cool it still makes you feel this way after so many years. Way stronger than looking to some old pictures for me!


----------



## Mattzart (Apr 22, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> The third movement of Beethoven's opus 132, the Heiliger Dankesang. Some music scholars consider it the greatest piece of music ever written.
> 
> I just know it's about gratitude, and that's how it makes me feel. Every time.



All the late quartets by Beethoven are the greatest pieces of music ever written :]


----------



## fiestared (Apr 22, 2018)

Valérie_D said:


> Hey so I just thought I would share a musical experience here because it seemed
> trivial 10 years ago for me to start crying when the chorus of Circle of Life started but I noticed, it did not improve over the years!
> 
> Over time, I though, ''gosh Val, you're so emotional, you'll never make it in film music!''
> ...



A similar post : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/does-music-make-you-cry.65976/


----------



## stixman (Apr 22, 2018)

Watched this this morning..literally started welling up...yes i wept tears  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/3QivliBtpnY" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 22, 2018)

fiestared said:


> A similar post : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/does-music-make-you-cry.65976/


Ah, you're right!


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 22, 2018)

Mattzart said:


> All the late quartets by Beethoven are the greatest pieces of music ever written :]



I agree.


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 22, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> The third movement of Beethoven's opus 132, the Heiliger Dankesang. Some music scholars consider it the greatest piece of music ever written.
> 
> I just know it's about gratitude, and that's how it makes me feel. Every time.


Nah, it doesn't even have a trumpet.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 22, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> Nah, it doesn't even have a trumpet.



Plus, no synth incorporation.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 22, 2018)

For me, it’s always the transition from the 3rd to 4th movement in the Second Symphony of Sibelius. I was a young oboist in my youth orchestra. I had never heard of Sibelius before. I remember the feeling I had as we sight read through the piece. Still brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 22, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> For me, it’s always the transition from the 3rd to 4th movement in the Second Symphony of Sibelius. I was a young oboist in my youth orchestra. I had never heard of Sibelius before. I remember the feeling I had as we sight read through the piece. Still brings a tear to my eye.



That is an awesome symphony imo. Actually, put me down for 6 as my favorite by Sibelius.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 22, 2018)

vicontrolu said:


> Happens to me with the simplest AC/DC tunes. I don't cry but they touch something inside.
> 
> It doesn't mean this music is better than others but it's super cool it still makes you feel this way after so many years. Way stronger than looking to some old pictures for me!



They're a lot of fun...AC/DC are first to admit they basically worship Chuck Berry and Little Richard and don't care what anyone else thinks of them. Makes me like them even more; Highway to Hell and Back in Black are total Rock milestones imo.


----------



## Gunvor (Apr 22, 2018)

To invoke emotion in someone through music and to self be moved to tears by it, is such an beautiful experience. Gratitude is what comes to mind. =)

Cognitive emotional ecstasy .


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2018)

I am genuinely envious.

I can feel music, I have felt the goosebumps and that knot in the gut of 'fuck yeah' ....but I have never been brought to tears. Coming into music from a sound design, I think my interest in music it one of fascination, I don't always see the machine as a whole but I see all its parts and am deeply interested in why each cog is where it is...or what happens if you take this wheel and move it there etc. 

The only times I have felt close to emotional with music is when I was not in full control of my mental faculties. Its somewhat like knowing how a magic trick works takes away the mystery and awe of the trick. 

If anyone has any tip for pulling back the curtain I am all ears.

-DJ


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 22, 2018)

I wouldn't know, I'm a really sensitive person so music has always moved me to the point of being painful, for example, I can't listen to ''Time'' from Inception more than ounce a year because that piece makes me deppressed/existential and the lasting effect does not feel good.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2018)

Valérie_D said:


> I wouldn't know, I'm a really sensitive person so music has always moved me to the point of being painful, for example, I can't listen to ''Time'' from Inception more than ounce a year because that piece makes me deppressed/existential and the lasting effect does not feel good.



You see that kind of emotional response I never feel BUT I find the concept of it deeply fascinating. Music and the mind is a topic I wouldn't mind sinking more time into, you should try a book by "Daniel J. Levitin" called "This Is Your brain On Music" its got some great concepts which might help you, from an intellectual standpoint at least, understand why your body responds the way it does. 

-DJ


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 22, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> I am genuinely envious.
> 
> I can feel music, I have felt the goosebumps and that knot in the gut of 'fuck yeah' ....but I have never been brought to tears. Coming into music from a sound design, I think my interest in music it one of fascination, I don't always see the machine as a whole but I see all its parts and am deeply interested in why each cog is where it is...or what happens if you take this wheel and move it there etc.
> 
> ...



One way is to find a dark room, grab the Sennheisers, and a really relaxing chair. Consciously open yourself up, then remain conscientious of when your ego begins inserting commentary (so you can shut it down as much as necessary). Try at a time of day when you're alert.

Here's a less Byzantine piece of music to open yourself up to. Pay attention particularly to the quasi-operatic rock vocal, the guitar solo, and most especially to the ad libbed vocal fade out. Having an at least somewhat firm grasp of the lyrics might help as well, as it's an allegorical tale:


----------



## Gunvor (Apr 22, 2018)

Valérie_D said:


> I wouldn't know, I'm a really sensitive person so music has always moved me to the point of being painful, for example, I can't listen to ''Time'' from Inception more than ounce a year because that piece makes me deppressed/existential and the lasting effect does not feel good.



I found this idea quite interesting.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 22, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> Nah, it doesn't even have a trumpet.



It doesn’t need a fucking Trumpet.


----------



## Mattzart (Apr 22, 2018)

This one. Aches all over when I hear it.


I can't watch this one either around people.


One of the most beautiful performances I know of. So beautiful it hurts all over.


@ 1:51. Every time damn time. Chokes me up.


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 22, 2018)

Leon Portelance said:


> It doesn’t need a fucking Trumpet.


Can someone tell Leon that was a joke.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 22, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> Can someone tell Leon that was a joke.



Wait, you weren't joking? There ISN'T a trumpet?


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 22, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> Can someone tell Leon that was a joke.



I know it was a joke, so was my comment.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Apr 22, 2018)

This one tugs on the heart strings...


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 23, 2018)

Leon Portelance said:


> It doesn’t need a fucking Trumpet.



Trumpets are never needed.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 23, 2018)

Valérie_D said:


> Anyone has an enduring experience with music where it's just too much?



Hell yes! And you become a better composer because of it.

Here are a few cinematic moments that are guaranteed to turn me into a mush-ball...

1) The opening credits of On Golden Pond (Dave Grusin)

2) The first ten minutes of Finding Nemo (Thomas Newman)

3) The last fifteen minutes of Bridges of Madison County (Lennie Niehaus)

4) The end of Hidalgo, when Hopkins releases Hidalgo into the wild group of Mustangs (James Newton Howard)

5) The finale scene of Return of the King, when Frodo says goodbye to Sam and gets on the boat (Howard Shore)


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 23, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Hell yes! And you become a better composer because of it.
> 
> Here are a few cinematic moments that are guaranteed to turn me into a mush-ball...
> 
> ...


Yes to all!


----------



## JFB (Apr 23, 2018)

Jeff Buckley version of Hallelujah. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Mattzart (Apr 25, 2018)

JFB said:


> Jeff Buckley version of Hallelujah. Every. Single. Time.



I'm sure you've heard this before, but Papa Buckley was known to conjure up the feels from time to time:


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 25, 2018)

I'd say from old recollections to late discoveries :

- Ennio Morricone : Once Upon A Time In The West / Finale _(my childhood's OST)_
- Ennio Morricone : Sicilian Clan Main Title
- Joe Hisaishi : Hanabi _(and a whole lot of Hisaishi's works)_
- Rimsky Korsakov : Sheherazade Mvt 3
- Jean-Michel Jarre : Souvenir of China / Magnetic Fields IV / Oxygen & Equinoxe full albums
- Vangelis : L'apocalypse des animaux (La Petite Fille de la Mer & La Mort du Loup)... _and all works he did in mid 70's._
- Vladimir Cosma : Les fugitifs - Thème de Jeanne
- Stevie Wonder : Baby Please Don't Go
- George Delerue : Le Mépris - Thème de Camille
- Serge Gainsbourg : Melody Nelson - Valse de Melody
- Les 7 doigts / 7 fingers Reversible show OST : Ten Thousands Years_ (you gotta watch or attend their shows !)_
- Air : Moon Safari - Le Voyage de Pénélope
- Keith Jarret : La Scala - Part 2 (middle) / Over The Rainbow
- Pink Floyd : Time / Comfortably Numb / Yet Another Movie /...
- Ravel : Piano Concerto n°2 in G
- Puccini : Tudandot : Nessun Dorma
- Jon & Vangelis : Italian Song
- Massive Attack : Group Four _(and anything with Liz Frazer)_ / Antistar /...
- Cocteau Twins : I Wear Your Ring _(did I mention Liz Frazer?)_
- Muse : Sing For Absolution / Butterflies & Hurricanes / ...
- Nina Simone : Four Women / I Put A Spell On You / ...
- Perry Blake : Hunchback of San Francisco
- Radiohead : Bodysnatchers / Pyramid Song / Knives Out / Decks Dark / Subterranean Homesick Alien / Airbag / ...
- Divine Comedy : The Summerhouse_ (this simple song I always wished I wrote)_
- Ryuichi Sakamoto : Little Buddha OST - End Credits
...


----------

